# Advocate doesn't treat tapeworm?



## spud (Jun 24, 2010)

Vets are telling everyone that the advocate treats all worms, including the worm that is caught from slugs and snails. Great. However, it doesn't treat an even more common worm Tapeworm. So you should be treating with something like the Bob Martin Tapeworm Spot-on? Why are they not telling people this as well?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

spud said:


> Vets are telling everyone that the advocate treats all worms, including the worm that is caught from slugs and snails. Great. However, it doesn't treat an even more common worm Tapeworm. So you should be treating with something like the Bob Martin Tapeworm Spot-on? Why are they not telling people this as well?


Don't bother with Bob Martin as useless as a chocolate teapot!

As for why they don't tell and it doesn't I don't know but it looks like you would need to treat for tapeworm too.


----------



## spud (Jun 24, 2010)

Well I would think saying it is rubbish is a tad harsh. It is 100% effective? What would you suggest for tapeworm?


----------



## spud (Jun 24, 2010)

I have been reading around and Panacur seems to treat lungworm / French Heartworm. Can anyone confirm this? - so confusing. Can't they make a one product to treat everything?


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Has your pet got tapeworm? I only worm when I suspect the animal has worms (although some people in areas where heartworm is endemic are more pro-active). 
I would be a bit selective about treating for parasites, personally. 
Tapeworm isn`t that common now, you know. :huh:
It always pays to read the literature.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I have known from starting to use Advocate that it doesn't treat ALL worms and I always tell folks this when I recommend it.

However, I think the question is more how many people use it as a double flea & worm deterrant? I don't. I use it for its excellent flea control, the worming side is an added benefit but I still Milbemax my cats every three months - I would with any other brand of flea control.

I would also add, that it is worth investigating certain products before giving them to your pets. I had read reviews on Advocate, asked the forum for their experiences and had read the website by the manufacturer before administering.

http://www.animalhealth.bayerhealthcare.com/4882.0.html

Perhaps it is the quality of the vet that should be questioned here rather than the product......


----------



## spud (Jun 24, 2010)

Well I always treat for worms as I know the animals don't always show signs of worms. But I wouldn't want Spud to have a build up. Perhaps I spend too much time looking into this lol. But people use common names which are different in different countries then one treats one and not the other etc. I've emailed the makers of Panacur and will post when I get a reply.


----------



## spud (Jun 24, 2010)

I suppose the only other side is that you would be treating monthly rather than every 3 months. So extra chemicals. I think Panacur every 3 months with Frontline once a month seems ok?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

spud said:


> I suppose the only other side is that you would be treating monthly rather than every 3 months. So extra chemicals. I think Panacur every 3 months with Frontline once a month seems ok?


If you find that Frontline works then that would be ok.

Many people are, unfortunately, finding Frontline to be quite ineffective these days hence the move to Advocate. This was the problem I had - Frontline wasn't working and neither was anything else I could find. Someone on here mentioned Advocate, I looked into it & gave it a try. From a flea control perspective, it is one of the best I have come across to date.

I don't like using chemicals but I don't like being eaten alive by fleas. Neither do the cats so I have to make a choice......


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I use advocate primarily for the flea prevention and the lungworm, but also use milbemax as the wormer for my two dogs.

(sorry just noticed this was in the cat section, but presume that they treat the same!)


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

spud said:


> Well I would think saying it is rubbish is a tad harsh. It is 100% effective? What would you suggest for tapeworm?


A lot of people have had a lot of problems with Bob Martin my self included - and FOR ME it has been as effective as a chocolate teapot. My opinion which you asked for and so duly given.

I use milabex.


----------



## Beckyjr37 (Nov 27, 2010)

I use Advocate monthly as a flea treatment - it's amazing for this we haven't had a single flea all the time we've been using it 

Because of it's additional worming properties, I now only use an additional wormer (Profender) every 6 months. This was the recommendation of the vet and the regime seems to be working well so far (been doing it that way for about a year now).


----------



## ps60 (Aug 1, 2010)

Its Advocate for flea control and Profender for worming which Poppy has.


----------



## Noz73 (Jul 21, 2011)

Frontline isn't as good as everyone thinks.

Frontline Combo is far better and what I use. You have to go to the vet for this. It appears that it is stocked by vets more than Advocate (in my experience). 

Tyger (and Hugo before we lost him) were flea treated and wormed monthly.

The boys were avid hunters (Tyger still is) and they were wormed monthly to stop any problems from this. Indoor cats shouldn't need as much worming.

I thought that Tapeworm could only be acquired through contact (eg, eating) meat which is infected and not cooked properly.

Is your cat fed a raw diet?


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

THere's more than one kind of tapeworm--I think 3 common ones altogether and 1 comes from fleas alone, the others from food sources and (I think) the soil outside. The flea kind don't respond to the same meds as other tapeworms.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

Just decovered mine have tapeworm so im buying drontal tomorrow and going to doctors to get treated myself just in case. 

I feel like i have to worm every three monthes or less because of where i live.

Even though my cats are indoor cats only, the amount of dog piles here is unreal.

The locals call it "dog sh*t ally"


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> If you find that Frontline works then that would be ok.
> 
> Many people are, unfortunately, finding Frontline to be quite ineffective these days hence the move to Advocate. This was the problem I had - Frontline wasn't working and neither was anything else I could find. Someone on here mentioned Advocate, I looked into it & gave it a try. From a flea control perspective, it is one of the best I have come across to date.
> 
> I don't like using chemicals but I don't like being eaten alive by fleas. Neither do the cats so I have to make a choice......


I was just thinking today that im gonna change my flea treatment cos only after 2 and a bit weeks poor Archie has a few..arggh! I do my carpets with RIP from the vets regularly. And as Arch has kidney trouble i dont wanna overload his system with flea treatments either. I think i will ask the vet


----------



## CautiousR (Feb 12, 2013)

spud said:


> Well I would think saying it is rubbish is a tad harsh. It is 100% effective? What would you suggest for tapeworm?


No, not a tad harsh, Spud. My cat died from the consumer misunderstanding that Bayer exploit with clever, deliberate, advertising semantics. Yes, deliberate! I contacted Bayer of their lack of notice that Advocate does not treat important Tapeworms & they counter-emboldened their packaging to say, treats Worms. Most consumers are ignorant of importance of capturing Tapeworms anyway & trust company info to be safely & thoroughly complete. They don't expect 'smoke & mirrors' in advertising. If they were responsible they would alert consumer that Advocate doesn't treat Tapeworms. But they deliberately enjoy the illusion. Other responsible companies say "All Wormer". Unfortunately the only other spot on for Tapeworm inclusion is 'Profender' but it is made by Bayer also. My cats accept a paste prep. (small bit at time in meat) better than Drontal tabs. Find same ingredients as Drontal is important. If you succeed with Drontal tab ingested you are better than I.


----------



## CautiousR (Feb 12, 2013)

Noz73 said:


> Frontline isn't as good as everyone thinks.
> 
> Frontline Combo is far better and what I use. You have to go to the vet for this. It appears that it is stocked by vets more than Advocate (in my experience).
> 
> ...


Frontline was the original & grateful preparation made. Frontline Combo (or Frontline Plus) includes killing flea eggs & larvae, but a little more expensive but worth it as that is what you want. Advantage (in Australia & another name in US) does not kill flea eggs just adults which is useless in my opinion.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

this thread is nearly 3 years old 

Things change, opinions change (although I certainly doubt anyone has changed their views on BM products!)

I'd start your own thread if you want a proper discussion / advice


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Advantage kills all stages of flea infestation! My Vet says I should change treatments periodically as the cat builds up immunity when using just one type of treatment! Advantage II for Cats


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I use profender, which also kills tapeworms....


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

spud said:


> Vets are telling everyone that the advocate treats all worms, including the worm that is caught from slugs and snails. Great. However, it doesn't treat an even more common worm Tapeworm. So you should be treating with something like the Bob Martin Tapeworm Spot-on? Why are they not telling people this as well?


 I have just read this post properly I thought Advocate was a flea treatment not a worming treatment???


----------

